
Wow, Was I Wrong About Apple - shawndumas
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2012/08/28/wow-was-i-wrong-about-apple.aspx
======
debacle
Many of us were, but I think it comes down to being more wrong about Android
and their phones.

I am not an Apple fanboy - I am not even an Apple fan. I detest the company,
their software, and their hardware.

But, if I were buying a smartphone today, I would buy an iPhone. Why? Because
every Android phone I've used to date has had a poorer user experience than my
Nintendo DS. The iPhone feels 6-10 months ahead of every Android phone I've
ever looked at. I don't want an interface that I have to 'adapt' to because
it's suboptimal. In fact, the only reason I don't have a smartphone right now
is probably because the only one I'd buy is from Apple.

~~~
reefoctopus
In my option the major difference between Android based devices and Apple
products is the level to which they've been polished. Every Android device
I've owned has had rather annoying bugs. They freeze, menus appear off screen,
and they feel less responsive. Apple iteratively tests their products to the
point of perfection. Because of this, Apple is able to price its products at a
huge premium even though cheaper devices run on comparable hardware.

~~~
slurgfest
Apple is able to price its products at a huge premium for the same reason that
Dolce & Gabbana is able to price its products at a huge premium. It is a
luxury brand which gets a significant part of its value from having a high
price.

D&G could produce $20 bags for sale at Target and displace some of the
counterfeit D&G bags that are sold, but then they would be competing with
everyone who makes a $20 bag. This even applies to bags which are physically
identical to what they are currently selling.

------
programminggeek
Not shocking, the most misunderstood part of Apple is that people think they
are just a company who makes shiny products with great marketing, which they
do.

What most don't consider is that they have among the best supply chain
management in the world. Their inventory turnover is basically once every five
days. That is completely absurd, beyond the likes of Dell, who was always the
best in the industry at those metrics.

The thing about Apple is they are executing well in almost every area of their
business. They just don't make a lot of mistakes.

It is insanely difficult to beat a company that does it all and is pretty
strong in every area. Apple is very profitable, well managed, well marketed,
and produces great products.

